# Proton pack!



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Just need sound now...


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... great details!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, is it legal to have one of those.

Very nice job.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

nice job!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Man that is sweeet!! Great job, and I love all the details!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome work !


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I LOVE it!!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

lol sweet! makes me want to go back to an old idea of building a miniature city with the stay puft marshmallow dude towering over it. and I'd get to play with hot wheels!! lol


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Full suit pics!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking good, Glock!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, fantastic details!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks awesome! great details!!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job that is so cool!!!!!!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome! Can you describe the various parts you used to assemble it?


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

OMG! How did you make that?! My boyfriend is trying to make some out of foam.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Movie quality! Very authentic looking! Two streams way up!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

hey nice job on the costume!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

nice costume also.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

Thats just amazing, the best one i've seen. Now if you just had slimer to follow you around.


----------

